# dover



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

any news about dover?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

open finished 1st series, sorry don't have the call backs. How about a little help from my friends?
thanks


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Callbacks were tough to get... thx April & Myra

Open callbacks to 2nd:

38 back

1, 3, 5, 9, 11, 13, 14, 18, 20, 26, 27, 30, 32, 35, 36, 41, 42, 43, 46, 48, 52, 53, 54, 58, 59, 60, 61, 63, 65, 66, 67, 69, 70, 71, 73, 75, 77, 79

_________
Derby to finish 3rd Series in am (3 Mosher dogs left to run).

Partial callbacks: 2, 5, 6, 14, 18, 27, 29, 30. There were a bunch of stratches at least 6 dogs.


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

4th place Derby...

#2 - Roughwater's Midnight Lake, JH (little) George - O/Myra/Steve Fuguet H/Myra F.


Congrats Myra!!! Well done, super

_______________________

14 back to Open 4th.

Callbacks: 3, 11, 26, 30, 43, 48, 59, 60, 62, 63, 67, 70, 71, 73


Barb


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

Anything on the Qual.?


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

The only thing I heard is Ed Forry won the Open with Lynn Budds dog Piper. Congrats to Lynn and Ed


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Ed Forry, 3 wins in 5 weeks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is great. Congrats to lyn, ed and piper.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow Lynn... Corgratulation to you and Ed !!!!

Congratulation to John Wiacek on his RJ in the Q with Wren


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open:

1) #73 - Forry's Charmed One - O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
2) #59 - FC AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH - O/Charlie Hayden/Milly Welsh H/Charlie Hayden
3) #11 - Bro's Counterfeit Folly - O/H Gerald Bailey
4) #43 - FC AFC Rubie Begonia - O/H Bart Clark

RJ #26 - FC AFC Croppers Hit & Run - O/H Newt Cropper


Jams: 30, 48, 60, 62, 63, 70, 71

Congrats to All!!

Thank you to the judges and Del Bay RC.


Barb


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Ten said:


> Open:
> 
> 1) #73 - Forry's Charmed One - O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
> 2) #59 - FC AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH - O/Charlie Hayden/Milly Welsh H/Charlie Hayden
> ...


Congrats to all! And, to Gerry Bailey and Jester! That makes Jester an FC!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Way to go Gerry and Jester. What an outstanding achievment. Congratulations.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ten said:


> Open:
> 
> 1) #73 - Forry's Charmed One - O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
> 2) #59 - FC AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH - O/Charlie Hayden/Milly Welsh H/Charlie Hayden
> ...


Barb congrats on Ten's Open Jam

Bunny's 2nd Q's her and Charlie for the National Am 2011!!!

I herd Paul Brown WON the Amt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Im not sure of the other places but Wendy Buckler and Mel got a Jam!!! Congrats


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Barb congrats on Ten's Open Jam
> 
> Bunny's 2nd Q's her and Charlie for the National Am 2011!!!
> 
> I herd Paul Brown WON the Amt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Im not sure of the other places but Wendy Buckler and Mel got a Jam!!! Congrats


Congrats to Paul and Wendy, who were both looking real good when we left.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thx Katy. 

*A Big congrats to Bunny & Charlie on their Open 2nd, along w/ Qualifying for the National Am!! * Good Girl Bunny!:mrgreen:

Congrats to Chad O'Brien/Mark Mosher and Punch, Punch, as well. 

Congrats to Paul Brown on his AM win! &

*new FC* Bro's Counterfeit Folly & Gerry Bailey


Barb


----------



## doria (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone have the placements for the Derby? Thank you!!

Doria


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bait said:


> Congrats to all! And, to Gerry Bailey and Jester! That makes Jester an FC!!!


Absolutely Fantastic!!!! Huge Congratulations... Pom Poms Away!!!

3) #11 - Bro's Counterfeit Folly - O/H Gerald Bailey....


FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly, "Jester"  

Best, 

Judy

Have to add...thanks, Barb for posting this great update!!!...


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Amateur Results after a gruelling trial with 71 dogs participating.

First--Shooter/Paul Brown
Second--Rhoney/Priscilia Johnson
Third--Striker/Newt Cropper
Fourth--Tank/Bart Clark
Res Jam--Lily/Charlie Lesser
Jams--Mel/Wendey Buckler; Ready/Dave Opseth; Krumb/Craig Stonesifer and Gritty/ W. James Smith


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Amateur Results after a gruelling trial with 71 dogs participating.
> 
> First--Shooter/Paul Brown
> Second--Rhoney/Priscilia Johnson
> ...


Big congrats to all!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Big pom pom wave for Jerry and Jester. Have some bubbly. Congrads to Paul in the Am and to Barb. Ten is a good boy.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

Big CONGRATS to Paul Brown for his Amateur WIN and for Gerry's Open 3rd and NEW Golden Retriever FC!!!! Way to go fellas!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

doria said:


> Does anyone have the placements for the Derby? Thank you!!
> 
> Doria


Doria-

Lyn Yelton Won with Hudson
Patti Roberts 2nd Buster
Mark Mosher 3rd Snapper
Myra Fuguet 4th George


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Barb congratulations on Ten's Open Jam!!!



,,,,,and Good going Myra and George




> Originally Posted by Bob Agnor
> Congratulations to Ed Forry, 3 wins in 5 weeks !!!!!!!!!


Way to go Ed!!!

john
__________________
"i guess the old saying 'those of us that think we know everything annoy those of you that does' " --bobbyb 9/13/06

"A Good Dog is a Good Dog" 

john


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Paul and Karen Brown on Shooter's win, Wow! and to Gerry Bailey on his Open 2nd and His FC. I know how hard you both worked for this. I am pretty sure an adult beverage was opened this weekend.


----------



## creedy (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anybody have the Q results?

Thanks.


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats to Paul and Karen Brown with Ironweed's High Bird Shooter. Also congrats to his breeder Nancy Eisman.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

WHAHOOO - Gerald and Jester (New FC) and to Paul and Shooter.
That is outstanding news.

Megan


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Way to Go Paul, Karen and Shooter!!! Why am I not surprised...

Angie


----------

